# Residents Association



## Friends54 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi we have a house in Paralimni; our current management services operator has given notice to terminate the management of the communal areas and has suggested that we set up a residents association. Does anybody have any experience of setting one up/running one that they can share


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Friends54 said:


> Hi we have a house in Paralimni; our current management services operator has given notice to terminate the management of the communal areas and has suggested that we set up a residents association. Does anybody have any experience of setting one up/running one that they can share


Our apartment block in Oroklini set one up a couple of years ago. The first thing you need to do is to obtain the contact details of all owners and to make contact with them all. You then need to arrange an initial general meeting of all owners, to agree a constitution (defining the role and remit of the residents association) and elect a management committee.


----------

